# Bosch GOF 1600 CE router



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
I bought a Bosch GOF 1600 CE router here in Australia last week but when I got it home I found that the plunge mechanism had about 1mm slop in the plunge ie. the motor rocked from side to side as it was plunged up and down. Will this affect the repeated plunging process required for Leigh isolock joint cutting?
Thanking you in anticipation 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I would say yes, if you are using guide bushings it would allow base to shift


----------

